# very interesting post



## forestryworks (Feb 27, 2009)

http://boards.history.com/topic/An-American-Original/Rygaard-Logging/520036947

read the first post.

I can kinda agree with what the guy had to say there. 

I saw Rygaard Logging was hiring last summer and called them up, and they said that "Ax Men" (Read: Thom Beers Productions/History Channel) was doing the hiring. 

I immediately declined - *I wanted a real job, not an acting gig.*


----------



## boltonranger (Feb 27, 2009)

*Tiara anyone?*

I was the kid who would stand and watch the bulldozer or tree faller or excavator for hours.
(I wasn't the only one; I know) I enjoy seeing how things are done and hearing why.
I like hearing the saws run; seeing rivers of chips etc. I especially liked the Ax-Men episode where they cooked their salmon on the engine manifold of the yarder. Because this is how these guys live.

What I don't like is when the camera forfeits those shots for tirade number 150 from somebody who either is off their meds or is hamming it up.

I don't mind an argument; a lesson learned; etc. That's good.
But when it becomes all about the drama-queen we might as well 
be watching Americas' Top Model or Survivor.
Tiara anyone?

-br


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 27, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> http://boards.history.com/topic/An-American-Original/Rygaard-Logging/520036947
> 
> read the first post.
> 
> ...



That is just ridiculous. All they care about is: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## slowp (Feb 27, 2009)

HAH! This confirms what the helicopter fallers told me.....


----------



## BC_Logger (Feb 27, 2009)

sounds like a certain other tree show


----------



## Evanrude (Mar 1, 2009)

This does not surprise me. TV is all drama now and I cant stand it. What happened to 'good' TV? I blame MTV.


----------



## irishcountry (Mar 1, 2009)

I gotta agree with all of you. To me these shows depict all the drama and controvery for sake of ratings they don't show the "real" day to day or worse yet the real why and how. Drama seems to be the king nowadays but I thought it was just me that noticed I was starting to think I was getting older and kinda fuddy duddy.. I recently noticed how the formula works on the heli-loggers show when then made it look as if you were going to see a serious helicopter crash then cut to commercial only to show that the strap on the helicopter was in need of repair!! I bit on that one and not cuz I wanted to see a accident but just the way they played it up it had me thinking about the pilots and families connected to them ect. and how they are people doing a dangerous job too!! For the record MTV should change its name it really has nothing to do with music anymore which sucks!! Lets all hope someday TV has a light at the end of the tunnel and it breaks away from the reality TV mold and gets back to what it was even 10-15 yrs. ago but 25-30 would be much better!! Take care


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 1, 2009)

I love "All in the Family"


----------



## treebilly (Mar 3, 2009)

25 to 30 Sounds like a country song. Should`ve been in Nashville, ain`t that right Fred? To be honest I watch this old house and new Yankee workshop.v Not much else out there but the weather channel ( that just lets me know how miserable to be during the day)


----------

